
How Doom Fire Was Done - faitswulff
http://fabiensanglard.net/doom_fire_psx/index.html
======
pvg
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18782902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18782902)

------
yoodenvranx
This reminds me of the good old times where I learned programming by reading
Denthor's Asphyxia Tutorials [0]!

[0]
[http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?c...](http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?categoryid=130)

------
mysterydip
Since creating this article, there have been implementations for various
platforms and languages. If you check out @fabynou on twitter, he has been
retweeting them. iOS, android, watches, etc)

------
filipedeschamps
A playground of experiments related to this algorithm (more than 40
experiments): [https://github.com/filipedeschamps/doom-fire-
algorithm/](https://github.com/filipedeschamps/doom-fire-algorithm/)

------
TehCorwiz
I literally just started a project to recreate this and eventually riff on it.
Feedback welcome. :)

[https://github.com/tehcorwiz/demofire](https://github.com/tehcorwiz/demofire)

